# Einzelne Stellen farbig herausstellen



## Dwarfsugi (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe jez ein Klassenfoto was ich in Graustufen umwandeln möchte und nur einzelne Personen in Farbe belassen möchte. Wie ich das Bild in Graustufen umwandele is ja klar, aba wie ich dann einzelne Personen in Farbe belasse weiss ich nich  
ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen  
benutze photoshop cs2

danke im vorraus


----------



## AKrebs70 (2. Februar 2006)

Wenn Du die Boardsuche mal benutzt hättes, währst Du z.B.: darauf gestossen:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=207209&highlight=schwarzweiss

Axel


----------



## Dwarfsugi (2. Februar 2006)

Oh! Bin neu hier... aber vielen Dank. 

edit: ich weiss leider nich wie ich das thema jez als "erledigt" abhaken soll...


----------

